# 298 Re



## desperado (Aug 21, 2011)

Our new unit. we went from a Pop=up to this. we love it


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

I love the floor plan also...Welcome to the dark side......


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome from a fellow member of the state of corruption!! The 298Re is a great looking floor plan; I'm sure you are going to love the upgrade from the popup. If you are interested, there are a couple of us Chicagoland Outbackers that are heading up to the Yogi Bear in Caledonia WI this weekend and next. Feel free to send me a PM for more info if you would like to join us.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome and Congrats!


----------



## wiscoheels (Oct 24, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers. We also have the 298. We purchased the 2012 and have enjoyed out camping even more this year. As empty nesters the floorplan has worked for us. Plenty of storage inside and out. Unfortunately, living in WI we have to get ready for winterizing since I am not retired yet. Enjoy the camping experience.


----------



## MT MIke (Aug 13, 2011)

Welcome to Outbackers!
Outstanding choice in TT!
We bought ours this summer, and were able to spend 10 nights in it so far, all dry camping.
I can't imagine how much you'll enjoy this over a pop-up!

Mike


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback. We love our 298RE, too.


----------



## desperado (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for the invite. Wisconsin is one of our favorites. We used to live in Kenosha. We will be @ Potato Creek SP that weekend. Going to the Notre Dame game


----------



## baileys crib (Sep 12, 2007)

Welcome and congrats! The 298 is awesome...enjoy!


----------

